# Any word on Shaq?



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been searching all over for word on when Shaq is going to suit up and play. Is he still injured? I guy at my work said he wouldn't play till post-all star game. This is agonizing I wanna see the big man.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Well during his press conference he said he would like to play before the break. Said he's gonna hook up with the training staff and get to work.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah It would be nice to see him in tonight's game but I doubt its going to happen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Just another good bit for you guys, he said he organised with the training staff to work with them for an hour before and after practise to keep healthy and maintain his body.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well in the press conference, when the reporter asked him if he thought he'd play before the All-Star break, he said "Hopefully" like 3 times in a row... So take it as you will, lol. No clear cut date has been given yet. For me personally, I'd rather he come after the All-Star break just so he could get rested up more and get to know his team a lil bit more.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3235401"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3235401" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I say after the All-Star break. No point in rushing this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

promo shot of Shaq in Suns jersey from yahoo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq looks really skinny!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well according to the Suns/Sonics game recap (found HERE), Shaq could be playing on Valentine's Day against the Mavericks, which is Thursday of next week. It's kinda ironic since it was partly due to Dallas' interest in Shaq that the Suns went and got him, lol.



> ESPN's Shelley Smith reported that team trainers and assistant coaches have said O'Neal's first game with the Suns was likely to be Thursday against visiting Dallas.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I thought so too. 


They said he weighed in at 320 during the physical.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I thought so too.
> 
> 
> They said he weighed in at 320 during the physical.


I sware... We gotta be twins or something. We keep posting at identical times of late, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I sware... We gotta be twins or something. We keep posting at identical times of late, lol.


Yeah, we've on the same wave length or something. It's just creepy now haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Well according to the Suns/Sonics game recap (found HERE), Shaq could be playing on Valentine's Day against the Mavericks, which is Thursday of next week. It's kinda ironic since it was partly due to Dallas' interest in Shaq that the Suns went and got him, lol.


I was hoping it would be a non nationally televised game, but that's all we got left besides Sunday.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Shaq Practices, A Chance To Play Against Warriors?*



> February 11, 2008 - 4:48 am
> Arizona Republic -
> 
> *Shaquille O'Neal was on the practice court for the first time for the Phoenix Suns on Sunday, and according to the Arizona Republic coach Mike D'Antoni is rating O'Neal a chance to be in uniform when his team takes on the Golden State Warriors on Wednesday.*
> ...


Good one, start him against the Warriors of all teams :laugh:

Can't wait to see him though. Shaq + Amare would destroy the Warriors inside..


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

This Shaq thing is making me crazy... I wonder if anticipation can literally kill you, or if that exploding feeling in my stomach is an illness of some sort.

We'll find out!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> This Shaq thing is making me crazy... I wonder if anticipation can literally kill you, or if that exploding feeling in my stomach is an illness of some sort.
> 
> We'll find out!


try smoking some marijuana


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> try smoking some marijuana











"Well hello good neighbor yes hello good neighbor!"


----------

